# Best Battery Life AOSP Roms?



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Getting bored with sense. Battery life is a must. Any good roms out there?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

You have cm7, thunder shed, shift aosp based roms. Best thing is to download them and start trying them.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zandander (Jun 7, 2012)

I really enjoyed liquid smooth 3.2,but then I found thundershed and it's been my rom of choice since then. Very anappy, fluid, and efficient. Over a 12 hour period I normally only use between 15 and 25 percent battery, then again I'm also not in a 4g area. But you really just have to flash them and give them all a test run. 
Good luck!

Sent from the hand of Zeus!


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

There's actually a slew of AOSP roms for the bolt. Thundershed is awesome, as is liquid 3.2. There's also all the th3ory roms, and OMFGB. There's the CM7 builds that slayher, protekk, and SP-jester did. Also the various MiUI ports out too, and a team bamf AOSP rom, so plenty to try.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## wbvczar (Jul 14, 2011)

I kept trying CM7 roms and kept going back to Sense roms because I lose 20% overnight while I sleep (versus less than 10% with sense). I recently loaded Thundershed 1.6 again and though I still lose the 20%, my overall battery life seems as good or maybe better than the sense roms.


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

I used liquidsmooth 3.2 for a loooooong time but I've recently switched to Thundershed. Both provide great battery life for me. Moderate to heavy use I get a full day. 6am to 11pm. It's usually around 20-30% when I plug in at night.


----------

